# Catfish?



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

...a new species of catfish, perhaps?


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hahahah silly kitty.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Isn't he just ridiculous? I love it ❤


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

What a funny cutie!  I was thinking he's trying to pass himself off as a fish tank..... LOL just slip the little fishies in.... Don't even worry about ammonia or nitrates, he takes care of it all!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Aww! My cat exactly.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

That made me laugh &#55357;&#56842; he's such an easy going cat, he wouldn't eat a fish if one swam right into his mouth...


----------

